# Chow Tze Chuen?



## wckf92 (Dec 31, 2015)

Anyone here learning this lineage?

I've read that he learned a lot more of WC's 'lower half' (I.e. leg training and power development/mui fa jong/kicking forms) from Yip Man than others did? I also recently watched a video of him and one of his disciples sitting around discussing how complete their knife form is compared to other big names in the Yip Man family.

Anyone know this guy/his lineage/his WC that would care to comment? Thx.


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 31, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Anyone here learning this lineage?
> 
> I've read that he learned a lot more of WC's 'lower half' (I.e. leg training and power development/mui fa jong/kicking forms) from Yip Man than others did? I also recently watched a video of him and one of his disciples sitting around discussing how complete their knife form is compared to other big names in the Yip Man family.
> 
> Anyone know this guy/his lineage/his WC that would care to comment? Thx.


----------------------------------------------------------------
I have seen that video---with Stephen Chan?


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 31, 2015)

Vajramusti said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> I have seen that video---with Stephen Chan?



Yes...that's the one!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 31, 2015)

Got this, and that is all I got
Chow Tze Chuen

And he is listed here as well


----------



## guy b. (Dec 31, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Anyone here learning this lineage?
> 
> I've read that he learned a lot more of WC's 'lower half' (I.e. leg training and power development/mui fa jong/kicking forms) from Yip Man than others did? I also recently watched a video of him and one of his disciples sitting around discussing how complete their knife form is compared to other big names in the Yip Man family.
> 
> Anyone know this guy/his lineage/his WC that would care to comment? Thx.



Can you post the video?


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 31, 2015)

guy b. said:


> Can you post the video?


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 31, 2015)

This guy (Stephen Chan) has many more videos but this is the one I was referring to


----------



## guy b. (Dec 31, 2015)

Is there any footage of him or students doing wing chun?


----------



## wckf92 (Dec 31, 2015)

guy b. said:


> Is there any footage of him or students doing wing chun?



Most likely. Stephen Chan youtube channel seems to have quite a bit.


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 31, 2015)

guy b. said:


> Is there any footage of him or students doing wing chun?



Donald Mak's got quite a few videos.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 8, 2016)

This lineage focus on more about foot work n kick as well as long bridge and "inch strength" as compared to other lineage, this is more obvious on wooden dummy


----------



## wckf92 (Jan 9, 2016)

kakkattekoi said:


> This lineage focus on more about foot work n kick as well as long bridge and "inch strength" as compared to other lineage, this is more obvious on wooden dummy



Thanks.
Would you happen to have a link to their version of wooden dummy?


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 9, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> Thanks.
> Would you happen to have a link to their version of wooden dummy?



Try this one: 



 (09:40)


----------



## RobertK (Jan 15, 2016)

Chow Tze Chuen is my SiGung. I have learned Wing Chun from SiFu Donald Mak in Hong Kong.
And I had the privlage of meeting SiGung on many occations in Hong Kong, and I visited his school a few times with my SiFu.
SiGung is a long time student of Ip Man, but he has always prefered to keep a low profile.
And yes, our linage focus a lot on footwork and kicks.

A interview with SiGung is published in the newest issue of Wing Chun Illustrated (nr 26). 
You can also find the article here:
IWCO - Photos from IWCO's post | Facebook

Hope that clears up some of the mysteri


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 15, 2016)

RobertK said:


> Chow Tze Chuen is my SiGung. I have learned Wing Chun from SiFu Donald Mak in Hong Kong.
> And I had the privlage of meeting SiGung on many occations in Hong Kong, and I visited his school a few times with my SiFu.
> SiGung is a long time student of Ip Man, but he has always prefered to keep a low profile.
> And yes, our linage focus a lot on footwork and kicks.
> ...



and most of chow tze chuen students are low profile


----------



## dudewingchun (Jan 15, 2016)

RobertK said:


> Chow Tze Chuen is my SiGung. I have learned Wing Chun from SiFu Donald Mak in Hong Kong.
> And I had the privlage of meeting SiGung on many occations in Hong Kong, and I visited his school a few times with my SiFu.
> SiGung is a long time student of Ip Man, but he has always prefered to keep a low profile.
> And yes, our linage focus a lot on footwork and kicks.
> ...



Anyone have a video or something showing that leg exercise he was talking about with the rattan spring ? Seems interesting.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 15, 2016)

dudewingchun said:


> Anyone have a video or something showing that leg exercise he was talking about with the rattan spring ? Seems interesting.



Rattan spring ?


----------



## dudewingchun (Jan 16, 2016)

kakkattekoi said:


> Rattan spring ?


I have no idea.. it was just how he decribed it in the article and said Ip man taught him it. 

Who else in Ip man lineage has Mui fa jong ? it seems his sons are missing the kicking stuff.. They dont seem to have tri pole or sam sing jong either that I am aware of.


----------



## wckf92 (Jan 16, 2016)

dudewingchun said:


> Anyone have a video or something showing that leg exercise he was talking about with the rattan spring ? Seems interesting.



It has to do with 'reverse' training. Sorry, don't know the correct term for it. There are very few examples on the web. 
Think of it this way: you wish to enhance your kick...normal thought process would be to maybe put on some leg weights, or do some squats or whatever. Essentially training your kick from the ground to the target.
Another school of thought would be adding resistance in the opposite direction, so your foot would be at the target, your job is to bring it down to the floor under some sort of resistance or tension, then you kick and repeat.


----------



## wckf92 (Jan 16, 2016)

dudewingchun said:


> Who else in Ip man lineage has Mui fa jong? it seems his sons are missing the kicking stuff.. They dont seem to have tri pole or sam sing jong either that I am aware of.



I think I've heard or read somewhere that Ho Kam Ming may have Mui Fa jong, and perhaps the tripole. Duncan Leung also learned these things from Yip Man. I agree that his sons never learned this stuff. They don't seem to have a downstairs game.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 16, 2016)

dudewingchun said:


> I have no idea.. it was just how he decribed it in the article and said Ip man taught him it.
> 
> Who else in Ip man lineage has Mui fa jong ? it seems his sons are missing the kicking stuff.. They dont seem to have tri pole or sam sing jong either that I am aware of.



Which article are you referring to ?


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 16, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> I think I've heard or read somewhere that Ho Kam Ming may have Mui Fa jong, and perhaps the tripole. Duncan Leung also learned these things from Yip Man. I agree that his sons never learned this stuff. They don't seem to have a downstairs game.



I think It's pretty well known to the community regarding his sons but they are well respected since they are grandmaster's son
It's sad that many 1st generation student of yip man did not fully pass down all the knowledge of WC due to traditional Chinese thinking or don't teach for living


----------



## wckf92 (Jan 16, 2016)

kakkattekoi said:


> Which article are you referring to ?



the one in WCI I'd imagine


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 16, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> the one in WCI I'd imagine



Which issue ? I lost my iPad and haven't download it for awhile 
Thanks!


----------



## wckf92 (Jan 16, 2016)

kakkattekoi said:


> Which issue ? I lost my iPad and haven't download it for awhile
> Thanks!



Issue 27


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 16, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> Issue 27


Thank you!
Will try to read it with my phone lol


----------



## dudewingchun (Jan 16, 2016)

RobertK said:


> Chow Tze Chuen is my SiGung. I have learned Wing Chun from SiFu Donald Mak in Hong Kong.
> And I had the privlage of meeting SiGung on many occations in Hong Kong, and I visited his school a few times with my SiFu.
> SiGung is a long time student of Ip Man, but he has always prefered to keep a low profile.
> And yes, our linage focus a lot on footwork and kicks.
> ...


^ that link... Im guessing no one else clicked on it then.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 17, 2016)

dudewingchun said:


> ^ that link... Im guessing no one else clicked on it then.


Do you know if chow tze chuen lineage teaches in Canada ?


----------



## RobertK (Jan 17, 2016)

There used to be a school in Canada, but I don't know if they are active any more.
You can contact SiFu Donald Mak to check if his student there still teach: International Wing Chun Organization

Appart from the Mui Fa Joang we also learn a special kicking set on the Wooden Dummy.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 17, 2016)

kakkattekoi said:


> Do you know if chow tze chuen lineage teaches in Canada ?


--------------------------------
I am not in that line. But-chow tze chuen's protégé Donal Mak has been opening schools in different countries


----------



## wckf92 (Jan 18, 2016)

RobertK said:


> Appart from the Mui Fa Joang we also learn a special kicking set on the Wooden Dummy.



Is the special kicking set like a sequence of all the kicks from wooden dummy? Just extracted and focused on in a set all by themselves? Or is it something entirely different?


----------



## RobertK (Jan 19, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> Is the special kicking set like a sequence of all the kicks from wooden dummy? Just extracted and focused on in a set all by themselves? Or is it something entirely different?


Yes, it's all the kicks extracted and put tougheter in a sequence for more focus on training kicks and footwork.


----------



## wckf92 (Jan 22, 2016)

RobertK said:


> Yes, it's all the kicks extracted and put tougheter in a sequence for more focus on training kicks and footwork.



Cool. Thanks dude.


----------

